# Suki's 1st Birthday!



## SukiGirl (Aug 31, 2012)

The day has finally arrived! Our sweet girl is turning 1! We can't believe how fast she's grown. From the day we brought her home she has been a joy in our lives (even though there were sleepless nights, behavioral hurdles and the occasional health scare!). We love you Suki and can't imagine our lives without you! Happy Birthday love bug!:wub:


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday sweet Suki!! :birthday:


----------



## SukiGirl (Aug 31, 2012)

Suki says, "Thank you, Bear!" - you are a handsome boy!:laugh:


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

:birthday: :cake:
Happy Birthday, sweet girl!
She's a beauty...

 Kat


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday beautiful girl, wishing for you many, many more. :birthday:


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Happy birthday pretty girl Suki!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Happy birthday Suki ... and many many more to come!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 1st Birthday Suki. Hope you had a great day pretty girl.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

She's so cute. Happy Birthday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday: SUKI!!!


----------

